# Was bringen Teleconverter für Digicams?



## hagi2k2 (27. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

war lange nicht mehr hier.
Nunja, ich habe mir gestern die Minolta Dimage Z2 Kamera bestellt und
freue mich schon riesig drauf.

Suche gerade Zubehör für diese Kamera,habe etwas von Teleconvertern gelesen.
Was da meistens versprochen wird, hört sich ja ganz gut an.

"Doppelte Brennweite!"

Bringen solche Converter etwas? Oder lieber das Geld für weitere gute Akkus etc. ausgeben?

OT:
Werde nächste Woche wahrscheinlich in die Türkei fliegen und möchte
dort natürlich schöne Fotos machen,z.B. vom Bosporus.Meine Canon eos500 nehme ich auch mit  Muss diese Schulferien auskosten und _festhalten_ , sind vielleicht meine letzten, denn nach dem Abi kann ja sofort die Ausbildung beginnen,wenn ich nicht studiere.

Danke schonmal,

bye


----------



## josDesign (31. August 2004)

Doppelte Brennweite stimmt schon ,für das sind diese Dinger da!


----------



## der_Jan (1. September 2004)

Dann Zoomt das doch dementsprechend, oda?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. September 2004)

Ehm .. naja, die Brennweite wird erhöht und somit kann man weiter entfernte Objekte größer auf's Negativ bzw. Dia bekommen.


----------



## mobart (1. September 2004)

*telekonverter*

Zum Heranholen entfernter Objekte kann mann einen Telekonverter AUCH verwenden; aber auch zur Bildgestaltung, der Schärfentiefebereich bei längerer Brennweite ist geringer. wenn du z.b. ein Portraitfoto machst ,mußt du dafür sorgen ,daß die Blende möglichst weit geöffnet ist ,dann stellst du die Person oder auch das zu fotographierende Objekt ca. auf  2 mtr und regelst das Objektiv auf diese Entfernung , der Hintergrund wird dann unscharf.im Bild wird dann das Portrait(Object) hervorgehoben.dieses ist allgemein gültig,aber besonders mit größeren Brennweiten und Telekonverter. wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast,probier das am besten an einigen Beispielen aus. mit eine Digicam kannst du die Ergebnisse ja leicht am pc kontrollieren. je länger die Brennweite desto ruhiger muß die Kamera gehalten werden. evtl. die Verschlußzeiten verkürzen, bringt dann auch schon was.


----------



## Leugim (1. September 2004)

*Einen moment.....*

Dann versteh' ich da was nicht... ¿Heisst "doppelte Brennweite" nicht eigentlich, dass sich der Bereich, der scharfgestellt wird verdoppelt? ... Somit muesste es doch bei portrait eher schwieriger werden, den Hintergrund unschaerfer zu bekommen... ¿oder nicht?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. September 2004)

*Re: Einen moment.....*



> _Original geschrieben von Leugim _
> *Heisst "doppelte Brennweite" nicht eigentlich, dass sich der Bereich, der scharfgestellt wird verdoppelt?*



Nein, hängt ganz allein von der Blende ab, die eingestellt ist.



> _Original geschrieben von mobart_
> *aber auch zur Bildgestaltung, der Schärfentiefebereich bei längerer Brennweite ist geringer*



Dito.  



> *je länger die Brennweite desto ruhiger muß die Kamera gehalten werden*



Das ist hingegen von der Belichtungszeit abhängig. Und die hängt ganz von der Lichtsituation und Lichtstärke des Objektivs ab. Kann man so sicher nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Leugim (2. September 2004)

*AnDenKopfDitsch*
Danke fuer die Aufklaerung....


----------

